# Why not Hut's PPP?



## RobW (Aug 27, 2005)

I've only been turning pens for about 2 months, so still pretty new.  I've been using both Hut Crystal Coat, and Hut PPP sticks, mostly because the person who taught me uses that method.  From the discussions here, it seems like nobody uses the PPP sticks.  I've heard the CA makes a beautiful finish, but feels plasticy.  Will my pens with PPP look like crap with a few months of use?

What am I missing? 

Rob


----------



## Fangar (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome Rob.  

The short answer is yes.  But in my opinnion, a well worn pen means it has been getting used and that it's owner enjoys writing with it.  While I use CA on many of my pens, I prefer a simple fricition polish due to the feel that remains (Not to mention the ease of application).  The friction polishes will all wear off eventually, resulting in a lower shine than when first applied.  The CA becomes a plastic that is very durable holding up well to the evil oils and grime from ones fingers.   But you can't beat the gloss apperance of a properly applied CA.

Fangar


----------



## rtparso (Aug 27, 2005)

I use CA and PPP. I don't (usually) buildup the CA because it is a PIA and it looks like plastic. I coat the pen with thin CA and then use cuttings to "burnish" the CA. This remove the exess and fills any pores. I then wet sand with MM to 12000 and use PPP for a final finish. As I understand PPP has both a wax and a fine polishing compound. No complaints so far and I have many customers that use their pen every day. BTW I have made pens out of Teak and Tulip wood that I only used PPP. IMO the wood is hard enough with enough nateral oils to act as a natural finish.


----------



## CPDesigns (Aug 29, 2005)

I've almost used up my bottle of Hut Crystal Coat. It's ok, but I'm looking at going with the Enduro or Shellawax. For the vast majority of my pens I like the more natural wood feel of a light finish, but the Crystal Coat dissappears with very little handling and turns into an almost satin finish. I've had some good results with Liberon's wax (the super hard brown stick, not the lighter one). I apply it after the Shellawax EEE and then buff the snot out of it with the 1 1/4" nap roller. It seems a bit more durable; I assume because it's a hard wax rather than a softer shellac. I'm a huge fan of the way CA LOOKs but not the way it FEELS. I just don't like the plastic feel on a wood pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope no one calls me venerable again as I am still checking out synonyms to see if that was a compliment or not.  First off, I personally believe the Crystal Coat will not hold up.  I prefer the wood to hold the beauty I see when I finish the pen, not fade.  If I buy a fine painting, I will frame it with a glass or plexiglass covering so that the painting will not pick up dirt and grime.  True, it won't feel like a painting, but I can wipe the glass and the beauty is still there.  By the same idea, I can wipe my finger print marked pen with TSW and it is new again.  Can't do that (from my experience) with Shellawax and/or Crystal Coat.

As usual, just one turner's opinion.  BTW, USE ENDURO!  []


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 30, 2005)

RobW,
Step down a few lines on this forum and check out OLD FOLKS' thread about "homemade friction polish."  It will furnish you with a great deal of good information on how to use a friction polish and achieve superior results with economy and ease.  Relatively speaking, that is.....[]


----------



## lkorn (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPDesigns_
> <br />I've almost used up my bottle of Hut Crystal Coat. It's ok, but I'm looking at going with the Enduro or Shellawax



Shellawax is really just another shellac based friction polish.  I personall like it better than than Crystal Coat, but it wtill won't last.  Lacquer, Enduro, or CA is still the best way to finish a pen.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 30, 2005)

You aren't missing anything. There is nothing wrong with PPP if you always remember what it is. PPP is tipoli and white diamond polishing compounds in a carrier of carnauba wax, and it leaves a coating of the carnauba wax on the wood. Being a wax, that means that it easy to apply, but the least durable finish we can put on a pen.

Will the PPP look like crap in a few months??  It won't take a few months unless you leave the pen in a drawer. The wax will wear off in a few days to a few weeks, depending on how much it is used and who is using it. When that happens, you are back to the bare wood. If the wood was highly polished before applying the wax, it will look good. If the wood looked like crap before using the PPP, it will return to looking like crap. If you had used a finish under the PPP, you will soon return to that finish. 

CA glue is a plastic, and as such it feels and looks like a plastic. If you want a more "woody" look and feel, you will have to use a softer and less durable finish.


----------

